# Safari 4 beta en Francais



## cazaux-moutou philippe (24 Février 2009)

Bonjour

je trouves des liens pour télécharger Safari 4 beta mais tous en Anglais

y a pas en francais quelque part ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

bah, cest quand-même de l'anglais facile ... superbe interface qui ressemble à coverFlow ...


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Février 2009)

cazaux-moutou philippe a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> je trouves des liens pour télécharger Safari 4 beta mais tous en Anglais
> 
> ...



Les bêtas de Safari sont toujours en anglais. Pour le 3, quelques-uns avaient concoctés une traduction. Ça viendra peut-être en son temps.


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (25 Février 2009)

Si je l'installe, quid de safari 3 qui est deja sur mon iMac ?

le 4 supprime le 3 ?
ou on a les 2 ?


----------



## DeepDark (25 Février 2009)

La 4 remplace la 3. Mais un désinstallateur est fournit pour revenir en arrière


----------



## BS0D (25 Février 2009)

la v4 supprime la 3.2, mais rassure toi, si tu décides que tu veux plus de la 4, tu lances l'uninstaller et il te remet la 3.2 et tout redevient comme avant (parce que on le sait tous, "c'était mieux avant" )


----------



## nemo77 (25 Février 2009)

pour safari 4 en version française c'est par là

http://maclocal.free.fr/

merci à FR.BES


Note du modo : cazaux-moutou philippe, et pour toutes les versions de Safari, ainsi que de tout autre logiciel internet, ça n'est pas dans "Applications" que ça doit se passer. On déménage !


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (25 Février 2009)

Bonjour

Impossible a installer Safari 4 beta

je l installe, je le lance et la tout de suite un message : Safari a provoqué une erreur

et je dois quitter et reinstaller l ancien j ai fait 3 fois l install : pareil

comment faire ?


----------



## DeepDark (25 Février 2009)

cazaux-moutou philippe a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Impossible a installer Safari 4 beta
> 
> ...


Est-ce que tu as installé des extensions ou des modules pour Safari?

Je pense à Glims, 1password et j'en passe...


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (25 Février 2009)

C'était bien les extensions

j ai viré glimms et adblock

Adblock n existe pas pour safari 4 ?

Merci


----------



## BS0D (25 Février 2009)

cazaux-moutou philippe a dit:


> Adblock n existe pas pour safari 4 ?
> 
> Merci


pas encore à ma connaissance ... malheureusement!


----------



## DeepDark (25 Février 2009)

cazaux-moutou philippe a dit:


> Adblock n existe pas pour safari 4 ?



Apparemment non.
Enfin j'en sais rien, je ne l'utilise pas.

Mais le développeur ne me semble pas très actif ces derniers temps (la dernière news date du 31-01-2008).


----------



## Martine2803 (25 Février 2009)

HELP!!!!

J'installe Safari BETA 4 pour léopard normalement mais quand je veux choisir l'emplacement de l'installation il me dit qu'il y a une erreur et il y a des points d'interrogations sur mes disques.

Que dois je faire?


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Février 2009)

cazaux-moutou philippe a dit:


> C'était bien les extensions
> 
> j ai viré glimms et adblock
> 
> ...


D'après les retours, AdBlock fonctionne avec Safari 4. D'ailleurs ce plug-in semble assez stable depuis Safari 3.1 contrairement aux autres cochonneries que les gens ont tendance à installer.

Pour le coup, il convient de souligner l'excellent travail du développeur d'AdBlock.


----------



## madrigual (25 Février 2009)

Martine2803 a dit:


> HELP!!!!
> 
> J'installe Safari BETA 4 pour léopard normalement mais quand je veux choisir l'emplacement de l'installation il me dit qu'il y a une erreur et il y a des points d'interrogations sur mes disques.
> 
> Que dois je faire?



Bonjour,
Pareil pour moi, léopard 10.5.6. mis a jour faite. 
Point d'interrogation rouge(durant install) sur la sélection du disque et message me disant que ce logiciel ne peut être installé car il n'y a pas de sauvegarde.
Merci de votre aide


----------



## boodou (25 Février 2009)

Je n'arrive pas non plus à installer Safari 4  "Erreur SEC", tous les DD sont marqués d'un point d'interrogation rouge  (Powermac G5 bi-pro sous Leopard 10.5.6)


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Février 2009)

Il faut faire la mise à jour de sécurite 2009-001 avant d'installer la bêta de Safari 4.

Vous ne faîtes jamais les SecUpdates ou quoi ????? :mouais:

Quand je vois le nombre de messages trahissant cette négligence, et contrairement à ce qu'on pense communément, avec des gogos dans votre genre, il y a un marché pour le malware sur Mac.


----------



## boodou (25 Février 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il faut faire la mise à jour de sécurite 2009-001 avant d'installer la bêta de Safari 4.
> 
> Vous ne faîtes jamais les SecUpdates ou quoi ????? :mouais:
> 
> Quand je vois le nombre de messages trahissant cette négligence, et contrairement à ce qu'on pense communément, avec des gogos dans votre genre, il y a un marché pour le malware sur Mac.



Les gogos tu sais ce qu'ils te disent ??? 
Avant d'installer cette béta j'ai évidemment cliqué sur màj logiciel et rien ne m'était proposé  je tente l'installation sans succès et je me dis que quelque chose ne va pas, je re-clique sur màj et là on me la propose cette putain de security update ! Donc évidemment maintenant tout va bien


----------



## Miniwilly (25 Février 2009)

cazaux-moutou philippe a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> je trouves des liens pour télécharger Safari 4 beta mais tous en Anglais
> 
> ...


ok, c'est fait, trés efficace, merci


----------



## JustMeJulien (25 Février 2009)

Bonjour, une petite question sur safari : 

Est -il possible d'ajouter des mots-clés sur un marque page comme sur firefox ?


----------



## MANUFRANCE (25 Février 2009)

Bonsoir .

Autre question concernant Safari 4.

Est-il possible d'afficher la barre d'onglet comme dans la version précédente?

Merci


----------



## BS0D (25 Février 2009)

MANUFRANCE a dit:


> Bonsoir .
> 
> Autre question concernant Safari 4.
> 
> ...




oui, tout est là : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/133886/redonnez-a-safari-4-le-look-de-safari-3

Sur le site, il est préconisé d'ouvrir le terminal et d'y taper : 


```
defaults write com.apple.Safari DebugSafari4TabBarIsOnTop -bool NO
```


----------



## siger05 (26 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

pour ceux qui rencontrent des problemes avec safari4 du type error esc il faut tout simplement faire la mise a jour de securité  update ensuite ca fonctionne.

A+


----------



## BS0D (26 Février 2009)

siger05 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> pour ceux qui rencontrent des problemes avec safari4 du type error esc il faut tout simplement faire la mise a jour de securité  update ensuite ca fonctionne.
> 
> A+



Il me semble qu'elle date du 12 février ou un truc comme ça, pour ceux qui l'ont pas encore faite, c'est abusé (et débile, accessoirement ).


----------



## Spoutnick63 (26 Février 2009)

Bonjour

Je confirme que le adblock de safari 3 marche très bien avec safari 4. Par contre, j'ai dû retirer safaristand. Sa barre latérale ne m'affichait plus les signets. J'attends la mise à jour avec impatience.


----------



## shalero (26 Février 2009)

L'accès non-dégroupé aux chaînes de free ne passe plus depuis que je suis passé sur Safari 4,
c'est ici :   http://tv.freebox.fr/


----------



## vanfannel_94 (26 Février 2009)

Salut à tous, utilisateur fidèle de Firefox je trouve cette version de Safari vraiment réussie et il m'en faudrait pas énormément plus pour switcher.

Par contre j'ai deux trois manque de fonctions qui sont peut être présentes ou activables via des plugins, je me demandais donc si vous saviez éventuellement comment faire.

Est il possible dans Safari de rouvrir un onglet fermé précédemment (équivalent du pomme+shift+t de firefox)

Est il possible également d'enregistrer les onglets en cours en quittant le navigateur.

Et dernier point est il possible d'activer le scroll comme sous FF en cliquant sur le bouton de la molette de la souris.

C'est je pense les 3 points les plus lourds qui me dérangent vraiment au quotidien.

Merci d'avance pour les réponses.


----------



## BS0D (28 Février 2009)

vanfannel_94 a dit:


> Salut à tous, utilisateur fidèle de Firefox je trouve cette version de Safari vraiment réussie et il m'en faudrait pas énormément plus pour switcher.
> 
> Par contre j'ai deux trois manque de fonctions qui sont peut être présentes ou activables via des plugins, je me demandais donc si vous saviez éventuellement comment faire.
> 
> ...



Salut, 

je sais qu'avec le plugin Saft, qui est très complet, tu peux sauvegarder et rouvrir automatiquement les onglets avant fermeture.
Par contre, il est payant (12&#8364; je crois)... 

Pour le reste, je connais pas, je l'utilise jamais ( suis comme toi moi, un adepte de FF ) .


----------



## DeepDark (28 Février 2009)

BS0D a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> je sais qu'avec le plugin Saft, qui est très complet, tu peux sauvegarder et rouvrir automatiquement les onglets avant fermeture.
> Par contre, il est payant (12&#8364; je crois)...
> ...


Il y a Glims qui fait la même chose (entre autre) et gratuitement...


----------



## BS0D (28 Février 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Il y a Glims qui fait la même chose (entre autre) et gratuitement...



Ouais, mais qui cause *pas mal de problèmes de compatibilité* ... voir le site et certains threads sur les forums pour les détails


----------



## zirko (1 Mars 2009)

J'utilise le beta Safari 4 en français et par moment j'ai des petits blocage de Safari, il se bloque quelques secondes avec la roue multicolore qui apparaît puis il se débloque.

Ca vous le fait aussi ?

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## zirko (3 Mars 2009)

Personne pour me dire juste si ça vous le fait aussi ou pas ?


----------



## Php21 (3 Mars 2009)

nemo77 a dit:


> pour safari 4 en version française c'est par là
> 
> http://maclocal.free.fr/
> 
> merci à FR.BES



Sans adsl cette version perd un peu de sont intere mais fonctionne parfaitement chez moi. 
Un grand merci à maclocal,pour la traduction.  :love:


----------



## casaxster (4 Mars 2009)

Salut,

j'ai installé Safari 4 et depuis, je ne parviens plus à ouvrir ou effacer mes messages sur Hotmail. Quelqu'un aurait-il une explication?

Merci beaucoup...


----------



## JoelBabin (7 Mars 2009)

J' ai le même problème


----------



## magoule (7 Mars 2009)

nemo77 a dit:


> pour safari 4 en version française c'est par là
> 
> http://maclocal.free.fr/
> 
> merci à FR.BES



Merci, merci, merci ! (les amis de Joe Zawinul comprendront...)


----------



## r e m y (7 Mars 2009)

casaxster a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> j'ai installé Safari 4 et depuis, je ne parviens plus à ouvrir ou effacer mes messages sur Hotmail. Quelqu'un aurait-il une explication?
> 
> Merci beaucoup...



C'est un bug signalé par beaucoup de monde. Certains disent s'en être sorti en faisant afficher le menu Debug et en faisant passer Safari 4 pour un autre navigateur.
(mais d'autres indiquent que ça ne marche pas non plus pour eux)


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (8 Mars 2009)

Depuis que j'ai installé SAFARI 4, iDVD ne veut plus graver de DVD et me dit: Une erreur s'est produite. Dites moi qu'il n'y a aucun rapport avec le fait d'avoir installé SAFARI 4 ... J'ai déja réparé les autorisations, sans succès. Et je ne vois pas comment désinstaller SAFARI 4 ... Merci pour vos aides.


----------



## r e m y (8 Mars 2009)

POur désinstaller Safari 4, il faut réouvrir le fichier dmg téléchargé. Il comporte, à côté de l'installeur, un désinstalleur qui remet en place la version 3 de Safari


----------

